# High level side lights



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone know how to get the covers off the high side lights above the driving mirrors, they are the ones split between red and white. there are no visible screws. one of them has water in, spotted while polishing yesterday.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

While you are waiting for advise re removing the cover it might be a good idea to drill a small hole to let the water out before the terminals get corroded.


----------



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.leisure-mart.co.uk/shop/vclose1.asp?prd=38272&cat=66005000

I bought one from them earlier in the year and it was here next day.

Regards

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They will be the same as my Burstner (I think). They just unclip. Give them a squeeze and pull (oooh matron  )

If you need a replacement because you are too dumb to see a low branch (like me  ), you can get replacements cheaply at Caravan Tech (google). Do not go to a Hymer agent, they are 3 or 4 times the price. They should be made by Jokon.

You could do as advised and drill a hole in the bottom. The trouble is that rubbish and water still gets in. When I can be bothered, I intend to fit a short piece of plastic pipe in the hole to see if it will drain but keep the muck out.


----------

